# Houston Plant-Fest'05 - Day 3



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

*Houston Plant-Fest'05 - Day 3 (Gallery Tank Setup)*

For Day 3 we had planned two major activities. #1 - see Luiz's tanks in his office (* coming up) and #2 - new 75gallon setup aquascaped by Jeff Senske, Oliver Knott and Luiz Navarro. There was about ~40 people who attended Live Aquascape and Oliver's presentation. Unfortunately I had to catch a flight back to New Jersey and I missed Oliver's talk.

I hope Jeff will keep us posted with new pictures.

Here is step-by-step how experienced aquascapers put together planted aquarium.

#1. Luiz Navarro and Rudolpho talk about new setup, quality of the tank and stand. 









#2. Talking about CLEAN tank !. Jeff Senske and Luiz Navarro vacuuming the tank. 









#3. Luiz Navarro using ADA riccia stones, hair-net to create Monosolenium tenerum rocks. 









#4. Some of the ADA products used in this setup: Clear Super, Penac, Tourmaline BC, Riccia Line, Riccia stones









#5. Jeff Senske placing first layer - ADA Power Sand









#6. East (Oliver Knott) meets West (Jeff Senske). Mike Senske (middle) is trying to break things up 









#7. Oliver Knott is using one of the ADA substrate additives









#8. Oliver Knott is distributing ADA Amazonia as main layer. 
*** Notice how Power-Sand is placed in the middle and Amazonia covering layer plus all around touching the glass. 









#9. Talking about dedication. Oliver Knott is really anal when it comes to layer being even 









#10. Rocks used in the aquascape came from China. 









#11. First rock placements. (left: Mike Senske, Luiz Navarro, Oliver Knott, Jeff Senske)









#12. When creating such aquascape there should be only ONE aquascaper, at least in my opinion. Those guys were going back and forth how to setup focal points. 









#13. Even Ghazanfar Ghori jumped in with his ideas. Ricky Cain on the back trying to visualize the final product. 









#14. Dry aquascape is DONE.









#15. Everyone jumped in to help with plant preparation. 









#16. Rotala rotundifolia "green" ala ADA style (* 3 stems per batch with bare bottoms)









#17. Tank half-way filled 









#18. FINAL SETUP right before I went to the airport.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Wow, very very impressed.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Great shots! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Jay, many thanks for the great shots of this event...


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Nice job Jay. Thanks for sharing all your pics.


----------



## cminghan (Oct 7, 2004)

very nice photo...
mind to share the aquarium spec.plants...and the lighting system


----------



## angusshippey (Mar 21, 2005)

*Looks fantastic Whens next years show*

I'm a plant fanatic who would love to be able to go to a show on holiday 
Do you guys have next years date?
We have nothing like this in Africa and I'd love to see one
Thanks
Gus


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

angusshippey said:


> I'm a plant fanatic who would love to be able to go to a show on holiday
> Do you guys have next years date?
> We have nothing like this in Africa and I'd love to see one
> Thanks
> Gus


Angus,
I will recommend to stay tune. Senske brothers are talking about doing the same event next year. I would also recommend to visit AGA convention. Unfortunately there won't be one in 2005 but 2006 should / could be in Houston If I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Jay, thanks again for all the great pix! It will be great to see you guys again next year!


----------



## antreasgr (Nov 28, 2004)

nice team over there.


----------



## christanto (Dec 23, 2004)

How is this tank doing? Any updates?


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

The tank has gone through several changes. I believe the rocks are still of the same type, however, Jeff has decided to rearrange them, along with some plants. I think he did post its new pictures in Aquascaping section. Go ck it out.


----------



## anonapersona (Mar 11, 2004)

Jay Luto said:


> Angus,
> I will recommend to stay tune. Senske brothers are talking about doing the same event next year. I would also recommend to visit AGA convention. Unfortunately there won't be one in 2005 but 2006 should / could be in Houston If I'm not mistaken.


What happened to San Francisco? I thought there was some discussion of that. I'm ready to work at the Houston AGA but I want to play at one in SF!


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

What might the overall budget for something like that be? I wanted to set-up such a scape at school, but the budget allowed for such a project is the limiting factor. I've already gotten the teachers to say "ok" to a small aquarium in the office, >20 gal. (after slicing my proposed budget in half, yay DIY CO2).


----------



## Floro (Jun 9, 2004)

Woow, great work!!!

Thanks for sharing that wonderfull experience with us Jay.

See ya


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Thanks guys !

If you missed other 3 topics, check them out here:

- http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=6196
- http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=6229
- http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=6292


----------

